# Lizard catfish



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Anyone have experience with these lol guys? I just got one today because imloved the color and over all look of this fish, what's the care and what can anyone tell me about this nifty little guy


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

We just got these in and they are great little fish. Personally I love them. They are supposed to get around 5 inches, they went after both blood worms and algae wafers. So far I love them, very peaceful and do better in groups.

Check out http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/rineloricaria-sp/
For more info


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I was jsut reading that website haha, I just love the color on it. If we had more at work I work have bought more but shipment one bright in one today. S its unsure if it a genetic mutation from a wild caught specimen. Or if it was hybridized, or even man made?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I was jsut reading that website haha, I just love the color on it. If we had more at work I work have bought more but shipment one bright in one today. S its unsure if it a genetic mutation from a wild caught specimen. Or if it was hybridized, or even man made?



We got two in today, I have a feeling my coworker took both home. I'd have to do some digging to find out more info on it. I am hoping someone here knows the answer off the top of their head. 

I think I may pick some up to 9$ isn't to bad of a price compared to the other LFS's I've seen.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking when we get more in ill grab some. I want to get rid of my botias so I can keep my nerites in my main tank there tearing up and mowing down everything in my shrimp tank. 

You work petsmart as well I'm guessing as we just got these, nerites and red blotch peacocks in new. Sme other as well but nothing worth mentioning. I was super exited for these, I thought they were whiptails at first but I never seen a red whip tail. I had one about 6 years ago that was stony in color


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking when we get more in ill grab some. I want to get rid of my botias so I can keep my nerites in my main tank there tearing up and mowing down everything in my shrimp tank.
> 
> You work petsmart as well I'm guessing as we just got these, nerites and red blotch peacocks in new. Sme other as well but nothing worth mentioning. I was super exited for these, I thought they were whiptails at first but I never seen a red whip tail. I had one about 6 years ago that was stony in color


angelicus botia? I love those little guys!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Nah, I have a yoyo botia and a zebra botia in my 55 because I had a huge bladder snail outburst a year ago. And now, that I actually want the nerites and assassins in my angel tank. I can't because of the freaking botias, and its not like I can net them because there are plants and wood everywhere!!! Grrr


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Nah, I have a yoyo botia and a zebra botia in my 55 because I had a huge bladder snail outburst a year ago. And now, that I actually want the nerites and assassins in my angel tank. I can't because of the freaking botias, and its not like I can net them because there are plants and wood everywhere!!! Grrr



Urg I know how you feel, I had to move recently and get all the fish out of a heavily planted 30gallon, not as hard as a 55, but still annoying and time consuming ~


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's how I feel. Haha. And they always hide in the holes in my driftwood. Not cool. I just recently discovered my assassins escaped my breeder box with a lid mind you, and sure enough I had to save them from the yoyo because he was trying to eat them. Not cool. I had to transfer them because they started breeding. And I know my beta would love some scargo but not on my watch.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> That's how I feel. Haha. And they always hide in the holes in my driftwood. Not cool. I just recently discovered my assassins escaped my breeder box with a lid mind you, and sure enough I had to save them from the yoyo because he was trying to eat them. Not cool. I had to transfer them because they started breeding. And I know my beta would love some scargo but not on my watch.


I just did some digging and found out our lizard cats are whip tails. The ones we have here are red whip tails, and next door at the Lfs they run about 20$


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

So there red whiptails, why is there websites stating lizard catfish man made or hybridized? Wierd


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> So there red whiptails, why is there websites stating lizard catfish man made or hybridized? Wierd


I don't think they are true hybrids. From what I understand its unknown if they are natural strains of red or selective breed for the red strain. www.seriouslyfish.com/species/rineloricaria-sp/

Down under then part that says notes there is more info on it.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Either way there awesome, and over a 20$ fish there selling and don't even know what they have. As is most of our fish lol. Got to love it


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a red lizard whiptail catfish and he is great. Very friendly, calm and always visible... Not afraid of anything and eats whatever I offer. Wanted to get more too, but haven't seen more since i bought mine.

You guys work at PetSmart and bought them there? Are they new? I work at PS as well and we haven't had them. Maybe they will come soon, the Nerites arrived 2 weeks ago and i am waiting on the marbled Hatchets we are supposed to get, since my remaining 2 could use more buddies and i prefer to buy them at work then going somewhere else


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Great, now I have to get it. How much do they usually go for?


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I paid 10 for mine here in KY and saw another one before for 9... I would say that is pretty decent for such a great fish!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I'm guessing its around a 20-30 fish but petsmart has them for 9

There new for us. I never seen them at first, I thought it was a whiptail cat, and I'm still saying it is a whiptail cat, but red prolly selective bred,


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I'm guessing its around a 20-30 fish but petsmart has them for 9
> 
> There new for us. I never seen them at first, I thought it was a whiptail cat, and I'm still saying it is a whiptail cat, but red prolly selective bred,


 
It is a whiptail, just a different species. It's a wild originated species, not a man-made color variety.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Any links for info on specific spieces?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm, may actually be man-made, nobody seems sure though.

http://www.plecoplanet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1608


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

All websites I checked last night say the same thing.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Guess I'm going to my Petsmart now


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Haha, there a very personable little fish I have been watching him all day to make sure no signs of illness or distress. No troubles so far


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I got a couple of these whiptail catfish at an annual fish club auction. Placed them in with a small school of Pristella tetras and "wild" Neos in a 30cm cube. Good community fish in a Java fern & Hydrocotyle jungle. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

